# DTG or vinyl



## hijinksensue (Oct 29, 2007)

I am about to print my first shirts for my website. I initially offered two styles. One of them sold enough to meet my screen printer's minimum and the other only sold a few. I have offered these buyers their money back or a discount on the other style. 

Should I just print the 4 or 5 that sold with DTG or Vinyl transfers? 

Thanks!

Joel


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Need a referal for DTG Printing*

Hi Joel,

The DTG / Vinyl route may be your best option at the moment. One advantage is that you can print as they are ordered and avoid having to stock inventory of varioius designs & sizes. 

Are your designs going on dark or light shirts? And, are they on front, back or both? Also, is the design multicolored or one color?

John


----------



## hijinksensue (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Need a referal for DTG Printing*



treadhead said:


> Hi Joel,
> 
> The DTG / Vinyl route may be your best option at the moment. One advantage is that you can print as they are ordered and avoid having to stock inventory of varioius designs & sizes.
> 
> ...


Currently the designs are on dark shirts. I understand the newest DTG can handle this. Navy blue and Kelley Green are the current colors. 

The designs are 4 and 5 color including white, front only. 

I was using Brunettotshirts.com. Selling the shirts for $18 they were going to cost me about $10. I would love to find a place that will allow me a similar profit margin. 

Thanks, 

Joel


----------



## Magiwally (Nov 22, 2007)

DTG, vinyl doesnt last as long in our opinion


----------



## hijinksensue (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. Ive decided to go with DTG for sure. Ive been calling around and getting various responses. I need a good recommendation for a DTG service that can meet these criteria:

-White Ink
-Dark shirts
-Provide good quality garments at a reasonable price
-Drop ship to customers (Very Important)
-Great customer service/ communication
-great final product
-international shipping would be a bonus

I emailed dtgservices.com but they havent gotten back to me yet. 
Instashirt.com only does light colors. 

Thanks, 

Joel


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Try Contract DTG. The prices are listed on the site and they use Kornit machines. It also might help if you let us know where you are located.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Need a referal for DTG Printing*



hijinksensue said:


> Currently the designs are on dark shirts. I understand the newest DTG can handle this. Navy blue and Kelley Green are the current colors.
> 
> The designs are 4 and 5 color including white, front only.


DTG would be your best bet to do that many colors....


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Magiwally said:


> DTG, vinyl doesnt last as long in our opinion


Typically, our experience is that the vinyl will outlast the shirt....if applied properly.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

treadhead said:


> Typically, our experience is that the vinyl will outlast the shirt....if applied properly.


I agree, I have vinyl shirts that are worn out, but the lettering and the design still look great.I would go with vinyl myself.You can a in expensive cutter and have all the contriol of your product.You will need a heat press too, the cutter and press is alot cheaper than DTG. I realize you can sub out the DTG, but you lose control of your product. IMHO.... JB


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

COEDS said:


> ...I would go with vinyl myself....


 
Hey JB...

Isn't 4 to 5 colors too many to consider vinyl? I know it can be done but it gets to be a bit time consuming...IMO.


----------



## hijinksensue (Oct 29, 2007)

Im pretty sure DTG is the way to go. Most of the companies Ive emailed charge nearly retail prices for small runs or havent responded at all. I was impressed with the info on www.dtgservices.com's website but they havent returned my email in over a week. 

Im using Bountee.com - Individually designed Tee-shirts now but they are WAY too expensive. Anyone have experience with a contract DTG service they can vouch for. Check the requirements in my above post. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tagger (Sep 16, 2007)

See DAGuide answer above. I would trust his word like that of a mentor.


----------

